# Moja Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

*MOJA COFFEE* is located on Vancouver's beautiful North Shore, offering a variety of pastries by Thomas Haas and of course exellent coffee. As a quality driven cafe and roaster, we strive to be leaders in our field in everythign we set our minds to.

*

The jewel and beating heart of the cafe is a stunning Victoria Arduino Athena Leva machine, one of only a few in the country, that coaxes real beauty out of every shot. Every Barista should get a chance to pla

&#8230;

More...


----------

